# Nikon D5000 ??



## dolphin (May 16, 2010)

I am thinking about purchasing the Nikon D5000......for those of you that have this model if you would share your thoughts about this model....I really appreciate it....


----------



## KmH (May 16, 2010)

It's a very good camera but it's also very worthwhile to save up a few more dollars and get a D90 instead, because the D90 has some additional features.

The main issue is: the D5000 doesn't have an auto focus motor in it, but the D90 does. A secondary issue is the non-availabilty of a Nikon vertical grip for the D5000. There are aftermarket vertical grips available though.

Most of Nikon's ( and 3rd party) lenses have a focus motor in them so it's not likely you won't be able to find a zoom or prime lens for the D5000 that suits your needs, it's just that with the D90 virtually all of Nikon's current lens lineup will auto focus since it can either use the motor in the lens or the motor in the camera body.

By the way, the oversize, blue text doesn't look very mature and trustworthy.


----------



## mcopan (May 16, 2010)

I just bought my D5000 and love it. I had a D80 before and found it to be heavy. The D5000 does many things well except auto focus in HD video mode.


----------



## shuttermountain (May 16, 2010)

As one other poster has already noted, the lack of a auto focus motor will really limit the lens selection for the D5000. In the long term, the D90 is a better investment and has enough features that really help as your photography skills grow.

I just purchased a D90 and now glad I made the decision to spend the extra money. It is a great camera for the price and so far I have have nothing negative to say about it.


----------



## dolphin (May 16, 2010)

@ KmH thank you for your comments on the camera I appreciate it......as far as my text (color and size) I did not need that comment.

@mcopan thank you for your comments on the D5000..I have heard good things about that model.


----------



## KmH (May 16, 2010)

shuttermountain said:


> As one other poster has already noted, the lack of a auto focus motor will really limit the lens selection for the D5000....


No, it won't really limit the lens selection, it will only *slightly* limit the lens selection* if at all*.

Choose any lens from this list:

*Nikon Nikkor: 54 lenses*
*Wide-Angle*

AF-S DX 10-24mm 1:3.5-4.5G ED 
AF-S DX 12-24mm 1:4G IF-ED 
AF-S 14-24mm 1:2.8G IF-ED 
AF-S 17-35mm 1:2.8D IF-ED 
*Mid-Range*

AF-S DX 16-85mm VR 1:3.5-5.6G IF-ED 
AF-S DX 17-55mm 1:2.8G IF-ED 
AF-S DX 18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6G ED 
AF-S DX 18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6G ED II 
AF-S DX 18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6G VR 
AF-S DX 18-70mm 1:3.5-4.5G IF-ED 
AF-S 24-70mm 1:2.8G IF-ED 
AF-S 24-85mm 1:3.5-4.5G IF-ED 
AF-S 24-120mm 1:3.5-5.6G VR IF-ED 
AF-S 28-70mm 1:2.8D IF-ED 
AF-S DX 35mm 1:1.8G 
AF-S 50mm 1:1.4G 
*Super-Zoom*

AF-S DX 18-105mm 1:3.5-5.6G ED VR 
AF-S DX 18-135mm 1:3.5-5.6G IF-ED 
AF-S 18-200mm 1:3.5-5.6G DX VR IF-ED 
AF-S 18-200mm 1:3.5-5.6G ED-IF VR DX II 
*Telephoto*

AF-S DX 55-200mm 1:4-5.6G ED 
AF-S DX 55-200mm 1:4-5.6G VR IF-ED 
AF-S 70-200mm 1:2.8G VR IF-ED 
AF-S 70-200 mm 1:2.8G ED VR II 
AF-S 80-200mm 1:2.8D ED 
AF-S 70-300mm 1:4.5-5.6G VR IF-ED 
AF-S 200mm 1:2G VR IF-ED 
AF-I 300mm 1:2.8D IF-ED 
AF-S 300mm 1:2.8D IF-ED II 
AF-S 300mm 1:2.8G VR IF-ED 
AF-S 300mm 1:2,8G ED VR II 
AF-S 300mm 1:4D IF-ED 
*Super-Telephoto*

AF-S 200-400mm 1:4G VR IF-ED 
AF-I 400mm 1:2.8D IF-ED 
AF-S 400mm 1:2.8D IF-ED 
AF-S 400mm 1:2.8D IF-ED II 
AF-S 400mm 1:2.8G VR IF-ED 
AF-I 500mm 1:4D IF-ED 
AF-S 500mm 1:4D IF-ED 
AF-S 500mm 1:4D IF-ED II 
AF-S 500mm 1:4G VR IF-ED 
AF-I 600mm 1:4D IF-ED 
AF-S 600mm 1:4D IF-ED 
AF-S 600mm 1:4D IF-ED II 
AF-S 600mm 1:4G VR IF-ED 
*Macro*

AF-S Micro 60mm 1:2.8G IF-ED 
AF-S Micro 105mm 1:2.8G VR IF-ED 
AF-S DX Micro 85mm 1:3.5G ED VR 
*Teleconverter*

AF-S Teleconverter TC-20E III 
AF-S Teleconverter TC-14E II 
AF-S Teleconverter TC-17E II 
AF-S Teleconverter TC-20E II 
AF-I Teleconverter TC-14E 
AF-I Teleconverter TC-20E 
Nikon notes:

^ *a* *b* *c* *d* *e* *f* Will only mount original Nikon Nikkor AF-S and AF-I lenses (without modification). Not recommended for use with Nikkor DX lenses. 
*Sigma: 46 lenses*
*Fisheye*

4.5mm f/2.8 EX DC Circular Fisheye HSM 
10mm f/2.8 EX DC HSM Diagonal fisheye 
*Wide-Angle*

10-20mm 1:3.5 EX DC HSM 
10-20mm 1:4-5.6 EX DC HSM 
12-24mm 1:4.5-5.6 EX DG ASPHERICAL HSM 
14mm 1:2.8 EX HSM RF APO 
17-35mm 1:2.8-4 EX DG ASPHERICAL HSM 
*Mid-Range*

17-70mm 1:2.8-4.5 DC Macro HSM 
17-70mm 1:2.8-4.5 DC HSM "for Nikon Only" 
17-70mm 1:2.8-4 DC Macro OS HSM 
18-50mm 1:2.8 EX DC HSM MACRO 
18-50mm 1:2.8 EX DC HSM "for Nikon only" 
18-50mm 1:2.8-4.5 DC OS HSM 
18-50mm 1:3.5-5.6 DC HSM 
24-70mm 1:2.8 EX DG HSM 
30mm 1:1.4 EX DC HSM 
50mm 1:1.4 EX DG HSM 
*Super-Zoom*

18-125mm 1:3.8-5.6 DC OS HSM 
18-200mm 1:3.5-6.3 DC 
18-200mm 1:3.5-6.3 DC OS 
18-200mm 1:3.5-6.3 DC OS HSM 
18-250mm 1:3.5-6.3 DC OS HSM 
* Telephoto*

50-150mm 1:2.8 APO EX DC HSM 
50-150mm 1:2.8 APO II EX DC HSM 
50-200mm 1:4-5.6 DC OS HSM 
55-200mm 1:4-5.6 DC HSM 
70-200mm 1:2.8 APO EX DG HSM MACRO 
70-300mm 1:4.0-5.6 DG 
70-300mm 1:4-5.6 DG MACRO "With Built-in Motor" 
70-300mm 1:4.0-5.6 DG APO Macro 
70-300mm 1:4-5.6 DG OS 
100-300mm 1:4 APO EX DG HSM 
120-300mm 1:2.8 APO EX DG HSM 
300mm 1:2.8 EX DG APO HSM 
*Super-Telephoto*

50-500mm 1:4-6.3 APO EX DG HSM 
80-400mm 1:4-5.6 EX OS 
80-400mm 1:4.5-5.6 EX DG APO OS 
120-400mm 1:4.5-5.6 DG OS APO HSM 
150-500mm 1:5-6.3 DG OS APO HSM 
300-800 1:5.6 APO EX DG HSM 
500mm 1:4.5 EX DG HSM APO 
800mm 1:5.6 EX DG APO 
*Macro*

150mm 1:2.8 APO EX DG HSM MACRO 
*Teleconverter*

TELE CONVERTER APO EX DG 1.4x 
TELE CONVERTER APO EX DG 2.0x 
*Tamron: 14 lenses*
*Wide-Angle*

10-24mm 1:3.5-4.5 AF Di-II LD 
.
*Mid-Range*

17-50mm 1:2.8 SP AF XR Di-II LD Aspherical [IF] (A16NII) 
17-50mm 1:2.8 SP AF XR Di II VC LD Aspherical [IF] 
28-75mm 1:2.8 SP AF XR Di LD Aspherical (IF)(A09NII) 
*Super-Zoom*

18-200mm AF XR Di-II (A14NII) 
18-250mm 1:3.5-6.3 AF Di-II LD Aspherical Macro NII 
18-270mm 1:3.5-6.3 AF Di-II VC LD Aspherical [IF] Macro 
28-300mm 1:3.5-6.3 AF XR Di VC 
*Telephoto*

70-200mm 1:2.8 AF Di LD MACRO 
70-300mm 1:4-5.6 AF Di LD Macro (A17NII, with built-in motor) 
*Macro*

60mm 1:2 SP AF DiII LD (IF) Macro 
90mm 1:2.8 SP AF Di MACRO Model 272E 
*Teleconverter*

Tamron SP Pro 1.4x 
Tamron SP Pro 2x 
*Tokina: 1 lens*
*Wide Angle*

12-24 1:4 AT-X 124 PRO DX II 
*] Kenko: 9 lenses + 3 lens extension tubes*
*Teleconverter*

Teleplus Pro 300 1.4x 
Teleplus Pro 300 DG 1.4x 
Teleplus Pro 300 2x 
Teleplus Pro 300 DG 2x 
Teleplus Pro 300 3x 
Teleplus Pro 300 DG 3x  
Teleplus MC4 AF DG 2x 
Teleplus MC7 AF DG 2x 
Teleplus K1.5 AF DG 1.5x 
*Lens extension tube*

AUTO EXTENSION TUBE SET DG 12, 20 and 36mm 
EXTENSION RING UNIPLUS TUBE DG 12 
EXTENSION RING UNIPLUS TUBE DG 25


----------



## D-B-J (May 16, 2010)

i would save up a little more and get the d90. Or go used and get a d200, like i did!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 16, 2010)

d5000 is a good camera, if I didn't need the wireless commander, i'd get it over a D90. 

It's definitely a better value than the D90 IMO. The extra $480 is buying you a higher res screen, .5fps faster framerate, built in motor, wireless commander and a bigger viewfinder. 

the bigger screen and viewfinder are nice, but .5fpws makes no difference, and how many times you think you're going to use the wireless commander? 


IQ is identical to the D300s. 

The D90 IMO is overpriced for what it is.


----------



## pbrr1der (May 16, 2010)

I love my d5000! And u still can use lenses that require an inbody auto focus motor, you would just have to use it in manual focus. The articulating screen can come in handy but live view focus is slow


----------



## dolphin (May 18, 2010)

I have only heard and read good thing about the D5000...I have not heard anything about the D90....now I was looking on Best Buy website and saw that they have a package deal for the D5000....has anyone took advantage of the package deals?


----------



## KmH (May 18, 2010)

dolphin said:


> I have only heard and read good thing about the D5000...I have not heard anything about the D90....now I was looking on Best Buy website and saw that they have a package deal for the D5000....has anyone took advantage of the package deals?


*Literally 1000's, of people have.*

Also shop at www.Buydig.com and 

www.bhphotovideo.com


----------



## EmmaIam (May 19, 2010)

I agree with the person up there above me somwhere about the D90  good little camera, entry level camera for A level Photography so has everything you need and then some. I use a D3 for work ( ONLY becauae of its low light capablity in churches)  If it wasn't for that, I would have gone for the 90. Probably worthless info there, but I tried my best!


----------



## Aayria (May 19, 2010)

I love the D5000 =)  It has the same image sensor as the D90, which is (as far as I'm aware) the best pro-sumer sensor Nikon has to offer in their entry level DSLR line up.

It's a very user friendly camera, it practically walked me through learning to use it!  And with the extra money I didn't spend on the D90, I was able to get the kit with the VR telephoto zoom lens, and spend a bit extra on my favorite 50mm 1.4 AF-S.

   I am saving now for a D700 (or maybe a D3s if I can be patient enough to save up that long LOL).. and I feel much better about saving for an upgrade after buying my D5000, than if I had spent more on the D90.  I agree with the poster who said it seems over priced for what you get..  It is a great camera (the D90) don't get me wrong, but as far as functionality and what you're able to and/or need to do with your first DSLR it doesn't offer much more than the D5000 except a slightly nicer kit lens.  

   Putting decent glass on the D5000 makes the most difference in your images. If I could go back and change one thing about my original purchase, it would be to buy the D5000 body only and put extra money into higher end lenses.   Just keep in mind that both the D5000 and the D90 use a crop sensor when making your decision.


----------



## mcopan (May 19, 2010)

First of all. Get good advice from a ma and pa shop in your town. Bestbuy is big box and have young people selling you anything you want with a little knowledge about everything in the store or less. The small ma and pa stores around Vancouver, where I am have competitive prices and phenomenal service with a vast amount of photography experience.

Food for thought. It is very easy to get caught with what it has and doesn't. Worry about what you "really want."


----------



## ghache (May 19, 2010)

i got my d90 used for a pretty good price, i see them going for really cheap on used website all the time. get one and never look back


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 19, 2010)

dolphin said:


> I have only heard and read good thing about the D5000...I have not heard anything about the D90....now I was looking on Best Buy website and saw that they have a package deal for the D5000....has anyone took advantage of the package deals?



I got my camera refurbished through adorama.
524 bucks ( with a 2 year warranty) for the camera, including kits lens... i bought filters and additional lens (55-200). All in all came to about 730 bucks..everything has a 2 year warranty....

 I absolutely LOVE my camera...  one thing i love and use a lot..is the revolving screen. I have not found a single flaw with it.

 I dont see a HUGE difference in the D90 from the D5000, i hear everyone say its overpriced for what it does.. So i have mixed feelings there.

But I would highly recommend the D5000 any day! 

D5000

http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/eng/Image-Quality-Database/Compare-cameras/%28appareil1%29/294|0/%28appareil2%29/320|0/%28onglet%29/0/%28brand%29/Nikon/%28brand2%29/Nikon -Compare cameras

Hope the links Help a little.


( you can check out my Stats, and thread posts if youd like to see some pictures ive taken with my D5000)


----------



## mcopan (May 19, 2010)

D5000 all the way. Maybe there is a bias to the owners of what ever camera they own. On the other hand the D90"s aren't as spectacular now that the D5000 holds so many of the D90's options.


----------



## FORCFED (May 19, 2010)

I have the D5000 and im kicking my self now. Its a great camera but the lack of the second command wheel and other features makes me want the D90.


----------



## jack58 (Nov 16, 2010)

I was surfing the net and ran across this thread and since I've owned both the D90 & D5000 the past year, I thought I'd jump in, especially when I saw several posts of D90's owners bashing the d5000.

I recently sold the D90 and got a used mint D300. I kept the D5000.
I found myself the past year using the D5000 a LOT more than the D90.
I don't have any complaints on the D5000. The only strike against the D90, is it is NOT worth the $500+ price over the D5000. Trust me on that. Even if it was the same price, I'd still choose the D5000.


----------



## Light Artisan (Nov 16, 2010)

I somewhat agree there Jack58... I had both as well, it's a tough call between the two really, IQ wise you couldn't tell a difference between one or the other.


----------



## shuttermountain (Nov 16, 2010)

The D90 (which I have) and the D5000 are only about $200.00 price difference (body only) between the 2 cameras now. 

I prefer the D90....but certainly do not have anything bad to say about the D5000. It really comes down to how much you want to spend and personal preference.


----------



## AtterKing (Nov 17, 2010)

I bought my very first DSLR back in July.  Was looking at both D5000 and D90, and chose the D5000.  It's a fantastic camera within its price range but in hindsight I wish I'd gone for the D90.  As a newbie, I didn't know what niche of photography I'd prefer.  Just so happens that I'm loving portrait photography and being creative with light.  As pointed out in an earlier post, the D5000 lacks commander mode (firing a speedlight wirelessley) and for this feature alone I feel I'm lacking the ability to get the shots I want.  Other replies to your post also mention the need to buy AF-S lenses as there's no in-built motor, so buying a lens becomes very expensive.

Now the D7000 is out, I'm bypassing the D90, but had I chosen it back in July I'd be a lot more content.


----------



## Blake.Oney (Nov 17, 2010)

So do we think he's been looking for a camera for almost 6 months now?


----------



## jack58 (Nov 17, 2010)

AtterKing said:


> Other replies to your post also mention the need to buy AF-S lenses as there's no in-built motor, so buying a lens becomes very expensive.



There are plenty of lenses that work with the D5000 

Lens Compatiblity - Nikon D5000 | Nikon

http://support.nikonusa.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/16436/~/what-lenses-can-i-use-on-the-nikon-d5000,-d3100,-d3000,-d60,-d40x,-and-d40%3F

Actually, camera choice is matter of "YOUR" preference, not what I like or what anyone else likes.

The key to good pictures knowing how to use your equipment whether it is a D90, D5000, D7000 or D300. And of course knowing basic lighting and composition helps too. Once you have the skill to elicit great photos from one camera, you can get them from any camera. It's like pianos: a 9-foot Bösendorfer may be better piano than the upright at the local bar, but if you can't play the piano, you won't get good music out of any of them. Anyone can bang on a piano and anyone can shoot a camera, but it takes an artist to get decent results from either one. The sad part is how many well-meaning people think photography is as simple as buying a camera.

Getting great pictures comes from knowing how to "play" your camera's settings and paying attention to the lighting. If you know what you're doing, you can do it on the D5000.


----------



## jack58 (Nov 18, 2010)

AtterKing said:


> Other replies to your post also mention the need to buy AF-S lenses as there's no in-built motor, so buying a lens becomes very expensive.



*List of Nikon compatible lenses with integrated autofocus-motor*
List of Nikon compatible lenses with integrated autofocus-motor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jack58 (Nov 18, 2010)

Blake.Oney said:


> So do we think he's been looking for a camera for almost 6 months now?



there has to be a Smart Alec on every forum.


----------

